# Puppies and Color Patterns



## GGb (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, I'm new to these forums, first time posting  I will be getting a new puppy later this year. My dog Rocky passed last month to old age (15 years). Ideally, I would like to get a dog that resembles him. My dog Rocky had identical colors and patterns like the dog in the video.







I been speaking with a breeder from Southern California. She has been a delight to talk to. More likely I will be going through her for my next pup. One question she never got around to answering was if it was possible to tell what a puppy will look like as an adult. My thing is I would like a dog to have a large black coat that covers all the back, shoulders, neck, head and it finishes in the upper leg like the dog in the video.

When I get a pup, it will be mine forever. When it grows up, I will like it whatever it looks like. I just want to know if it's possible to know/have a good idea what a pup will look like as an adult. In the past I never really cared much about colors and patterns. Now that my dog Rocky had passed, I'm interested in knowing more about colors and patterns.

Note: I'm trying to gain knowledge on this subject. My questions and assumptions might sound amateur because I'm one, lol. I appreciate all knowledge you folks are willing to share.

Thanks


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi GGb - welcome to the forum. Your question is quite sound, and is a common one for newbies interested in learning more. 

The color pattern you are looking for is called a Blanket Back - the black of the black and tan covers most of the back going down the legs as you described, instead of just being the traditional saddle pattern. 

This pattern is most often found in working lines, or American Show lines, and not very likely to be found in German Show lines. 

If you are not familiar with the different lines of GSDs, this is a good article that describes the differences, and goes over how the different lines came about:

(Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels )

It is hard to tell how the puppies will end up. Black and Tan pups usually are born almost solid black with some tan on them, then lighten up as they get older. The first thing for you is to find out what lines of GSDs the breeder you talked to is breeding. If German Show lines, the probability of having a blanket back pup is extremely low, almost nada.

So that leaves American Show lines, and working lines - two very different type of dogs in looks and temperament, though a great pet and companion can be found in both lines. You may want to study more about the two lines, and go visit breeders and get a feel of the dogs, and decide which type you like best. Then to get a blanket back, see what the parents look like. Two saddle backs are not very likely to produce a blanket back, but two blanket backs, or dogs coming from lines that have a number of blanket backs in their pedigree will have a better chance of producing a blanket back.


----------



## GGb (Feb 4, 2014)

Castlemaid said:


> Hi GGb - welcome to the forum. Your question is quite sound, and is a common one for newbies interested in learning more.
> 
> It is hard to tell how the puppies will end up. Black and Tan pups usually are born almost solid black with some tan on them, then lighten up as they get older. The first thing for you is to find out what lines of GSDs the breeder you talked to is breeding. If German Show lines, the probability of having a blanket back pup is extremely low, almost nada.
> 
> So that leaves American Show lines, and working lines.


Thank you so much for the all information, highly appreciated. I don't want to post the pics the breeder sent me, without her permission. The ones she sent me, the dogs were mostly all black, with just little tan covering the feet the goes just above the feet and on the both sides of the face. Could a puppy like that end up being a saddle? 

Once again, thanks for the info. I will be looking into it.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

This is my girl. The first picture is at about 12 weeks, and the second is at two years. I also didn't know about the different colors and patterns when I rescued her. It's interesting to see how she has changed over time. She may get more red as she gets older, but I'm hoping she will keep her blanket.


----------



## GGb (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi LeoRose, The blanket did decrease a little over the two year span, it's still a decent size. Your girl at 12 weeks didn't have much black in her neck and face. Maybe that's an indicator of how the colors will be later on? Some of the puppies I'm seeing are 8-10 weeks and they're almost all black with tan only on the feet and small spots on opposite sides of the face.

I think the colors of your dog are Black and Red? Cute girl and props for rescuing her.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Leontine is considered black and red, yes. She has what is called a "reverse mask", which is why her face is so light. I just love her "eye-liner". 

I'm wondering if the pups you're seeing are bi-colors.


----------



## GGb (Feb 4, 2014)

LeoRose said:


> Leontine is considered black and red, yes. She has what is called a "reverse mask", which is why her face is so light. I just love her "eye-liner".
> 
> I'm wondering if the pups you're seeing are bi-colors.


I'm going to send you a link through pm to the breeder's website. Some of her puppies are there.


----------

